

Putin's Popularity Masks an Uncomfortable Reality - khc
http://www.sptimes.ru/index.php?action_id=100&story_id=40634

======
jacquesm
Sure it could get worse. But it could also get a whole lot better. Putin is
nothing more or less than the alpha-male in the current generation of fat cats
and is a net drain on Russia, Europe and the world in general. The sooner he's
gone and the sooner Russia gets rid of the last vestiges of the days of old
the better. But with the degree to which these people have entrenched
themselves this is going to take a very long time.

It's sad when propaganda pieces try to persuade you to let a person like this
ruin a vast chunk of the planet because it could get worse, that means they
have very little positive to point at.

